# New Arrival



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

arrived at last after a postal delay on my side...










Still on honeymoon period with it so not sure if 'I'll do a Jot' with it yet.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one Dave, I do like the style of these chrono`s









Well I would, I do have an Ocean which is one of my favourites


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

An essential part of any Russian watch collection







.

Needless to say that I haven't got one







.

One day I will probably regret it







. I think I've only got 3 Poljot chronos - none of them sparkling.

I'm just not a great chrono. fan.


----------

